# Carte de france par codes postaux



## ccciolll (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, pour pallier à l'absence d'un outil essentiel (le filtrage par distance par rapport à un point) sur certains sites de petites annonces, je suis à la recherche d'une carte de France qui montrerait les limites de codes postaux (un peu comme les cartes qui montrent les limites communales, quoi).

Je pensais trouver ça sur internet mais une simple recherche n'a rien donné, je n'avais peut être pas les bons mots clés.


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour, pour pallier à l'absence d'un outil essentiel (le filtrage par distance par rapport à un point) sur certains sites de petites annonces, je suis à la recherche d'une carte de France qui montrerait les limites de codes postaux (un peu comme les cartes qui montrent les limites communales, quoi).
> 
> Je pensais trouver ça sur internet mais une simple recherche n'a rien donné, je n'avais peut être pas les bons mots clés.



Bonjour,
Sur une carte, visuellement ça risque d'être un peu galère, d'après Google, il existe en France 7213 codes postaux.
Pour l'Ile de France ça donne ça:







Tu peux en ==> télécharger un échantillon

http://www.intercarto.com/cms/cartes-a-telecharger.html


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2010)

Fais une recherche compliquée, alors...





EDITH : ah bah voilà, mais aussi, si on me grille avec des réponses sérieuses, forcément mes vannes vont tomber à plat.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Décembre 2010)

J'imagine que *Subsole* a dû déjà se charger de faire une recherche compliquée&#8230;

D'ailleurs, pour lui répondre, ça ne me paraît pas plus galère qu'une carte des routes ou des vues aériennes comme on en trouve sur le net. Au contraire, ce serait peut-être même plus simple. Car finaement il y a peu d'infos à afficher. juste des nombres à 5 chiffres et des limites en vectoriel.

J'ai redardé le site que tu mets en lien mais il n'ont pas ce genre de carte pour mon département.

Pas de bol.

Même GEOPORTAIl qui est pourtant très complet et interactif ne propose pas cette info.

EDIT : je précise : je cherche une carte de France mais concrètement je n'ai besoin que d'une carte du proche voisinage de ma ville, dans un rayon de 15 km disons, mais c'est plus simple de chercher une carte de France et de pointer ma ville, que de chercher une carte "des 15 km autour de ma ville"&#8230;


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> J'imagine que *Subsole* a dû déjà se charger de faire une recherche compliquée
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour lui répondre, ça ne me paraît pas plus galère qu'une carte des routes ou des vues aériennes comme on en trouve sur le net. Au contraire, ce serait peut-être même plus simple. Car finaement il y a peu d'infos à afficher. juste des nombres à 5 chiffres et des limites en vectoriel.
> 
> ...



De rien. ^^
Désolé (je vais détruire un mythe ?) , je n'ai pas fait de _recherche compliquée_, je me suis contenté de rentrer dans la recherche Google (par un copier/ coller) le titre de ton topic. Le minimum, quoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2010)

Ah oui, effectivement.
La recherche de ccioll devait être très très simple.


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2010)

Je saurais pas dire si c'est simple, complexe ou simplexe, mais en tout cas, c'est drôlement chiant.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour les cartes de France, il faut demander à Mackie c'est un expert.
Par contre je sais pas si il fait aussi les codes postaux. Ou alors faut avoir de bon yeux.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Décembre 2010)

Ben la recherche que j'avais faite c'était justement avec ces 4 mots "codes postaux carte france". Donc à priori la même.
On n'a pas dû regarder les mêmes résultats.
Cela dit, il n'y a ni dans l'un ni dans l'autre la réponse à ma recherche qui ne me paraît pourtant pas si saugrenue.
Je ne sais pas si mackie envoie ses draps par la poste, mais ça risque d'être frayeux.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Décembre 2010)

Bon, à défaut d'une carte des codes postaux, j'ai trouvé l'astuce suivante.

Aller sur postoo
Rentrer son code postal
en bas à gauche, il met une liste des communes les plus proches.
Ouvrir chaque commune dans un onglet et noter les codes postaux.

Un peu bricolage, mais c'est un début de réponse à la problématique.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Décembre 2010)

Comme tu n'as pas précisé gratuit.... je te propose ça : http://fondsdecarte.free.fr/France/codepostal.htm 
(D'autres propositions à venir... surement gratuites...  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2010)

Pas non plus gratuite, malheureusement (il faut demander un devis...), il y a la solution *Carticque France Administratif option postale*.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Décembre 2010)

Alors... un truc pas mal : 

http://www.geoportail.fr/?c=6.95,47.6625&l=Photo(100),Admin(100)&z=7
Dans les cartes disponibles, il faut activer dans Unités Administratives la carte "Limites administratives" et "Communes".
Comme ça... ça commence à être bien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Alors... un truc pas mal :
> 
> http://www.geoportail.fr/?c=6.95,47.6625&l=Photo(100),Admin(100)&z=7
> Dans les cartes disponibles, il faut activer dans Unités Administratives la carte "Limites administratives" et "Communes".
> Comme ça... ça commence à être bien...



C'est même excellent. Mais belle faute de goût de la part de l'IGN que ces petites icônes de Marianne pour indiquer les localités. Moche au possible !

Jeter aussi un coup d'oeil ici, même si c'est plus proche du principe de postoo (j'ai pris l'exemple du Nord) : http://www.geopostcodes.com/fr/index.php?pg=browse&grp=0&niv=5&id=133595&l=0&sort=2


----------



## ccciolll (21 Décembre 2010)

C'est vrai, je n'ai pas précisé gratuit, mais vous lisez en moi comme dans un livre ouvert

Geoportail ne donne pas les codes postaux (j'avais pensé à eux au début, justement). Tout au plus peut-on lui faire afficher les codes INSEE qui ne sont pas la même chose.

Geopostcode pourrait donner un début de solution si on pouvait classer par lattitude-longitude.


----------



## alex17400 (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

désolé de déterrer un post, mais je pense que l'outil recherché (des cartes des départements de la France avec les codes postaux) peut être trouvé ici et là. Cela servira à tous ceux qui comme moi font des recherches de logement par exemple.


----------



## Scalounet (6 Décembre 2012)

http://atlas.cosmosia.com/ 

Y'a pas tout, mais on sait jamais !


----------



## ccciolll (7 Décembre 2012)

Vous donnez la même adresse tous les deux !
Le lien vers FB, j'ai pas compris&#8230;

Sinon, j'ai essayé ledit site. Il ne marche pas chez moi.
J'ai un cartouche chargement qui reste en permanence au -dessus du mot france, et quand je tape un code postal dans « chercher un code », rien ne se passe, que je fasse un return ou que je clique sur l'espace blanc à côté du champ de saisie.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT : je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait ensuite, mais il m'a mis en vert à peu près la moitié des départements de France. Est-ce à dire que seuls ces derniers sont répertoriés ?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Scalounet (7 Décembre 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> EDIT : je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait ensuite, mais il m'a mis en vert à peu près la moitié des départements de France. Est-ce à dire que seuls ces derniers sont répertoriés ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment oui, dommage parce que sinon pour les départements en vert, c'est pas mal fait !! 

Mais quelle idée aussi d'habiter dans les endroit qui ne sont pas en vert !


----------



## ccciolll (7 Décembre 2012)

Effectivement, c'est simple mais efficace pour les endroits en vert.


----------



## alex17400 (27 Janvier 2013)

En fait le lien facebook permet de demander très simplement une carte si tu as un compte, il suffit de laisser un message sur le mur et de mettre un j'aime.
Sinon tu peux passer par le site http://www.master2m.com/2012/03/29/cartes-des-codes-postaux/, il y a un formulaire en bas.
edit : Désolé j'avais oublié de mettre les notifications, je n'ai vu ton message que aujourd'hui.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Janvier 2013)

L'absence du bouton « chercher » vient d'être résolue par le développeur du site.

Je crois qu'on peut considérer la question comme résolue, désormais (je ne trouve plus le bouton à sa place habituelle&#8230


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2013)

ccciolll a dit:


> (je ne trouve plus le bouton à sa place habituelle)



fr 46201 ??


----------



## ccciolll (29 Janvier 2013)

Dans montcuq ?


----------

